# Grooming advice needed from experienced GR owners



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pretty typical blowing coat looks like they are losing all their fur, and when you brush you pull off enough to make a second dog. 

I would say NO to the furminator, my experience with it, it cuts the top coat as well as pull out the undercoat. I use a simple one or two row pin undercoat rake when they start shedding badly. A short session every day should be sufficient and not remove too much at one time.

I think it would be ok to gently brush out the loose scabs from his shoulders, just because they look nasty and I would want them out, lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Be careful about getting overly enthusiastic with the rake-it can scratch and break the skin if you are not careful, if it is the kind that is pointed on the ends.

I agree that I do not care for the furminator. A good pinbrush, a comb and a slicker are all I use.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the furminator either. I use a rake several times a week on my girl. I brush my guys at least every other day.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I give Riley a bath and blow out every 2 weeks. I find that really cuts down on the shedding and promotes coat growth. I use an undercoat rake, pin brush and slicker brush. I also have a detangling spray that I spray on before I brush him. They say you should never brush a dry coat as it causes breakage. If you don't have one already I would invest in a force dryer for dying it blows out all the loose coat.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

The furminator was the worst $25 I ever spent. It really damages their coat, and does it very quickly. Tahnee GR is right on target. Buy yourself a good quality medium coarse comb, a pin brush, and slicker, and you will have them forever. I personally like the Chris Christensen brushes, but they are very pricey. I have tried cheaper brushes in the past, but they never seem to last. But, they do make good items to put on a birthday or Christmas list! 

With those three items, and a every couple of days combing and brushing, we keep Tucker mat free. We do take him to a groomer every 2 months, and she will use an undercoat rake to thin out his mane. But it only takes 3 or 4 passes thru it, and she is done.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I've heard slickers can break the top coat? Is this true at all?


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you guys use conditioner on your dog when you bathe at home? I really need to invest in a blow dryer for him- is there a brand anyone can recommend?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Skippy03 said:


> Do you guys use conditioner on your dog when you bathe at home? I really need to invest in a blow dryer for him- is there a brand anyone can recommend?


There are tons of brands out there. The most popular are the Metro brands. I just bought one of my own for almost $200 on Amazon. Shop around before you buy one. I like mine because it doesn't have just one or two settings, I can change the speed of the air with a dial. So if I'm doing the face, where I may not want as much pressure (my dog gets annoyed with it and makes it more frustrating when she is moving her face away), I can change the dial. There may be some reviews in the Product Reviews on the top bar in brown. 

As far as the conditioner, I think it depends on what your dog will be doing. If you plan on doing shows with the dog, then yes. But if you just want a nice coat, every once in awhile will be OK.


----------



## wyzer333 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a 9mo old female puppy. She went to the groomers for the first time, last weekend. Otherwise I take her to a doggie wash we have in town that is attached to a car wash. I like it better than trying to bath her at home & I do use whatever conditioner they have in the machine & use the dryer on her. She likes to get down on her back at the dog park so if the park is very messy, the doggie wash is the next stop before home. I do have the furminator slicker brush purchased from the groomer. What are good brands for rakes or pin brushes if furminator rake is not a good idea? I desperately need something to keep the hair down. I recently received a shoulder injury while walking her so cleaning is an issue right now therefore the hair is everywhere. HELP. Much appreciated..


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I use a water mist bottle to lightly spray or mist the coat before using a pin or slicker brush. this keeps the coat from breaking. The average person will not notice it but this is a left over from my showing. My metro dryer is 20 years old and still going strong they will blow out the loose hair and let you see right down to the skin a great way to spot any problems long before you feel them. Such as cysts etc. 
I often brush daily during a shed out. Mostly I will give them a warm bath, after brushing them out, then blow them out. This loosens the hair and I then work the coat for the next few days till they have mostly blown it out. I pull out buckets when I do this and it take some time and patience but hurries the process.
Also slickers are not created equal the back of the slicker should have some give, you should be able to push your thumb down and feel the backing give. If the backing is as hard as a rock I don't bother. They are more likely to scratch or irrate the skin. 

Some of my favorites they are not cheap but the last a really long time
The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies
I have two slickers that are about 10-15 years old now. I buy them from the 3C's when they come thru at the local dog shows. So if you have dog shows in your area go hit one and talk to people there they will tell you the good long lasting brushes to us
Also a good pin brush is fantastic. I like the oblong one tiny picture but I have three of these
The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies
easy to use comfortable wood handle.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Slickers are an absolute necessity. 

I brush my guys every night or so.... I started to do this because Jacks would get hyped up from training and brushing "calms" him down so he isn't as frantic about getting me to throw toys around for him. 

As I noticed that he leaves less hair on my bed (particularly my pillows), I kept up the habit whether I trained him or not. 

Bertie gets brushed every night as part of training (you have to train them while they are young to hold still while you groom them all over). But I know this will come in handy big time when he gets up close to 12 months and his coat starts coming out in clumps. 

I used to brush my guys straight without spritzing. I started to only do the spritzing thing a couple years ago. Other than it making him smell nice, I can't say pre-zactly that I notice anything different? Those people who get split ends in their dogs coats... are they yanking brushes through?


----------

